# مشروع انتاج الحجر الصناعى وأرضيات الأرصفة ووجهات الفلل والعماير



## مسروو (16 فبراير 2014)

*مشروع إنتاج الحجر الصناعي 
وأرضيات الأرصفة ووجهات الفلل و العماير 
*

صناعة الحجر الصناعي هي صناعة مربحه بكل المقاييس

الحجر الصناعي يعد من أفضل أنواع الإكساءات الخارجية والداخلية ومن اكثر مواد التكسيات الخارجية انتشارا خصوصاً في دول الخليج .
والهدف من صناعته هو انتاج نوعية من التكسيه لها طابع وشكل جمالي مميز.
فهو عبارة عن أحجار تصب بقوالب وبخلطات خاصة حيث يمكن التحكم بأشكالها وألوانها ومقاساتها.

*لتفاصيل أكثر ومعرفة الأشكال: 
*
http://forum.elswq.com/showthread.php?t=5351

*ومن إيجابياته ومميزاته:
*
- سهولة تشكيله ( قوالب)

- تدني سعره حيث يقل بكثير إذا ما قورن بأنواع الحجر الطبيعي .

- الجوده ومن الممكن تحسين خواص هذه البلاطات بإضافة مواد محسنة وخاصة.

- تعدد الأشكال و الألوان.

- تماثل العينات (إنتاجية كميات كبيره بنفس المواصفات)

- إضافة إلى العديد من المواصفات التي تجعل من أعمال التكسية بالأحجار الصناعية يفوق إستخدام كافة أنواع الأحجار الطبيعية كالحجر الرسوبي والبركاني (الرخام الطبيعي والجرانيت والمرمر و الحجر السوري و الأردني وغيره)


*
للطلب أو الاستفسار:

الشركة العصرية للصناعات الهندسية
القاهرة - مصر الجديدة - شارع جسر السويس
www.mcoie.com
من خارج مصر :
ت / 00201009718149 / 00201153357444 
من داخل مصر :
ت / 01009718149 
صفحتنا على الفيس بوك:
https://www.facebook.com/1msharie
قناتنا على اليوتيوب:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6mHuI8uYN-gxOudLEt5kw
مدونتنا:
http://machine-12.blogspot.com
البريد الالكتروني :
[email protected] 
*​


----------

